# 1944 cable manufacturing:



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Quaint echoes of former glory Tony :thumbsup:

Although perhaps a historical footnote, this is very much testimony to electrical distribution playing a _major_ part in our evolution from an Ag based to Industrial based economy 

Myself i was apprentices many moons ago to sorts who worked for the Rural Electrification program .

I'm told they would literally knock on doors of farms asking the _lady of the house_ if she'd like power for lights.....some of my area didn't get distribution until the mid 50's btw....

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Reminds me of the films we watched during apprenticeship class when our regular instructor was out and we had a sub. 

It would be like guys watching instruction films from the 1970s :laughing:


----------



## Tony S (Jan 27, 2014)

Three of the companies I worked for had there own estates with entire villages, schools, pubs and farms belonging to the company. The power was supplied by “the works” therefore the distribution system was our responsibility. The iron works even supplied the gas, coal gas is a by product of blast furnaces.
I can think of better things to be doing in winter than walking the line. Why didn’t they fail in summer?

The iron works pubs had different opening times to others, 04:00-08:00 12:00-16:00 20:00-24:00. There was even a company brewery, a furnace man was entitled to eight pints of beer a shift. You could get drunk on your way to work, remain drunk during the shift and get absolutely blind drunk on your way home. It wasn’t unknown for someone to ride their pushbike in to the canal.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

A wonderful reminder of a time when work and the factory were considered a good thing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

A blast from the past....:thumbup:~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome! Down right Awesome! You rock


----------



## Tony S (Jan 27, 2014)

The same cable company but with a bit more detail.

I’ve watched the guys on the wire drawing floor, how the hell they didn’t get speared through the legs I don’t know.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Any transformer manufacturing videos by chance? :whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## Tony S (Jan 27, 2014)

Not for vintage transformers unfortunately.

I would appreciate any information on Scott T transformers


----------

